# meds made me feel worse



## 20831 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have Barrett's esophagus and chronic atrophic gastritis. The biopsy shows no dysplasia, no intestinal metaplasia and negative for H. pylori. The symptoms that I have are only stomach bloating and pain if I eat too much or something not good for my stomach, like noodle. Because Barrett's esophagus is cause by chronic acid reflux(although I don't feel heartburn), I tried almost all the medications for acid reflux, they all made me feel worse. If I don't take any medication, I feel ok most of the time. No heartburn, no acid reflux. Some GERD patients woke up because of heartburn, but it never happened to me. After I start taking medications(all medications I've tried),they made me feel heartburn,instead. And I have the sensation of something stuck in my throat and upper esophagus all the time and the discomfort radiates to my back. Only eating can relieve it.Currently, I'm taking Protonix. It gives me the same feeling as above. I have a follow-up appointment two weeks later. I don't know if I should stop taking it.I'm so confused. Do I really have GERD?


----------



## 14974 (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, you sound just like me. I had my gallbladder taken out last year and i now have all kinds of stomach problams - IBS. i take Nexium, and Reglan. Reglan is to control my esophageal sphincter, mine is wide open so food comes back up right after i finish eating-any amount of food. I take Nexium for the body pain i get when i don't avoid tomato, lettuce or acidic foods. I haven't tested that out yet. Chewing sugarless no mint gum helps sometimes too. I hope i helped a little.


----------

